# Antipodean



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, the name says it all I guess. Antipodean means "something or someone coming from Australia and/or New Zealand" aka "downunder". Cafes from Wellington to Melbourne, Adelaide to Auckland- and all the wee towns in between are the inspiration of this Jakarta based cafe that opens July. You wont get strange glances or shrugs if you order a flatwhite, shortblack, piccolo or a fluffy here. The coffee is outstanding, the food a model of consistency.

More...


----------

